# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: نصب چند فایل exe در برنامه setup

## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

من یک پروژه دارم که نیاز به نصب چند فایل exe داره که باید نصب بشه.
البته می بصورت چک باکس بتونم اونها رو انتخاب کنم و در صورت انتخاب فایلهای exe نصب بشن

از راهنمایتون ممنون می شم

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

کسی جوابی نداره

----------


## #target

بفرمایید از چه برنامه ای برای ساخت نصب استفاده می کنید
Tarma Installer
InstallShield
WiseInstall
QSetup
Setup Factory
Visual Studio

----------


## noshin2008

> بفرمایید از چه برنامه ای برای ساخت نصب استفاده می کنید
> Tarma Installer
> InstallShield
> WiseInstall
> QSetup
> Setup Factory
> Visual Studio


منم تایید میکنم از کدومها استفاده میکنید.
astrum install wizard 
ُsetp2GO
SIM==>Smart install Maker
advance installer
کدومها





با تشکر

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام ببخشید

از نرم افزار InstallShield 12 استفاده می کنم

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

واقعا کسی تا حالا این کار رو انجام نداده :افسرده:

----------


## noshin2008

سلام دوست عزیز.
ببین من با اینستال شیلد این کارو کردم به نظر من از پروژه basic MSI استفاده کن.من این کارو یه بار کردم تونستم برنامه هاو رو به صورت چک باکس نصب کنم  :بامزه:  :بامزه: تازه با ستاپ فکتوری هم بلدم درواقع با هردو بلدم.با کدوم میخوای آموزش بدم؟بگو تا برات به صورت مقاله واست بزارم :چشمک: 

موفق باشی



با تشکر

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

لطفا با اینستال شیلد توضیح بدید
ممنونم

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

اینستال شیلد 12

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

لطفا با اینستال شیلد 12 توضیح بدید
ممنونم

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

پس چی شد ما هنوز منتظریم

----------


## noshin2008

سلام دوست عزیز.
خسته نباشی.
ببین برو پیغام خصوصیتو چک کن.اگه باز هم مشکلی داشتی کامل بگو.



با تشکر

----------


## VB.NET2005

دوست عزیز اگه میشه مقاله رو همین جا بزارین تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

ممنون از فایلتون.
ولی منظور من این نبود. واضح تر می گم.

می خوام 2 نرم افزار CrestalReport2008 و .Net Framwork3.5 (اینها به عنوان مثال هست و می دونم که بصورتهای دیگه می تونه به پروژه اضافه بشه) و فایلهای برنامه رو روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنم.

همون طور که می دونید فایلهای برنامه نصبی نیستند و فقط کپی کردنی هستند یعنی فایلهای مورد نظر رو در یک فولدر در Program file کپی می کنیم و از فایل اجرایی برنامه یک shortcut روی دسک تاپ می سازیم. تا اینجا ok.

مثله اصلی روی نصب کردن برنامه هست دقت کنید من می خوام اون برنامه ها نصب بشه نه اینکه کپی بشه. یعنی اینکه وقتی در قسمت Installation Architectureدو زیر برنامه به نام install CrystalReport و .NetFramwork اضافه می کنم و در قسمت Application Files هر یک از زیر برنامه ها رو انتخاب می کنم و فایلهای مربوط به اون زیر برنامه رو در فولدر Application target folder اضافه می کنم .

خوب حالا نکته اینجاست که من نمی خوام این فایلها روی کامپیوتر مقصد کپی شن(بشه هم مهم نیست) که با این کار می شه. و می خوام یکی از اون فایلها که فایل نصب برنامه مثلا کریستال ریپورت هست (setup.exe و یا setup.msi و یا setup.bat و . . . ) رو اجرا کنم اتفاقی که می افته اینه که کریستال ریپورت نصب می شه نه کپی.

ما اگه بتونیم یک زیر برنامه رو نصب کنیم هر چنتا که دلمون بخواد می تونیم نصب کنیم
اینهم توضیح کامل حالا کمک کنید.

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام 

خیلی بد توضیح دادم یا کسی نظری نداره

----------


## noshin2008

با سلام




> می خوام 2 نرم افزار CrestalReport2008 و .Net Framwork3.5 (اینها به عنوان مثال هست و می دونم که بصورتهای دیگه می تونه به پروژه اضافه بشه) و فایلهای برنامه رو روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنم.
> 
> همون طور که می دونید فایلهای برنامه نصبی نیستند و فقط کپی کردنی هستند یعنی فایلهای مورد نظر رو در یک فولدر در Program file کپی می کنیم و از فایل اجرایی برنامه یک shortcut روی دسک تاپ می سازیم. تا اینجا ok.


خوب من باید به شما بگم که نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت ماله خود کامپوننتهای اینستال شیلد هستش.که باید تو اون سربرگ منو هاش فعال باشه در صورت نصب کامپوننتها البته.
و نرم افزار دات نت فریم ورک هم به 2 صورت میتونه نصب بشه

1.خودتون نرم افزار رو داشته باشین و به صورت کاستم اکشن نصب کنید.
2.با استفاده از کامپوننت خود اینستال شیلد(درصورت نصب کامپوننتها)




> مثله اصلی روی نصب کردن برنامه هست دقت کنید من می خوام اون برنامه ها نصب بشه نه اینکه کپی بشه. یعنی اینکه وقتی در قسمت Installation Architectureدو زیر برنامه به نام install CrystalReport و .NetFramwork اضافه می کنم و در قسمت Application Files هر یک از زیر برنامه ها رو انتخاب می کنم و فایلهای مربوط به اون زیر برنامه رو در فولدر Application target folder اضافه می کنم .


این رو دقیقا نمیدونم اگه واضح تر میگفتید بهتر بود.
اما منظوره شما اینه که این دوبرنامه که اشاره کردین دوست ندارین نصب بشن.میتونید یه کار کنید
نرم افزار رو تهیه کنید و موقع اضافه کردن فایلها در torget folder اضافه کنید طوری که فقط کپی شه نه اینکه نصب شه.نرم افزار crystal report هم جزیی از کامپوننتهای اینستال شیلد هستش.




> خوب حالا نکته اینجاست که من نمی خوام این فایلها روی کامپیوتر مقصد کپی شن(بشه هم مهم نیست) که با این کار می شه. و می خوام یکی از اون فایلها که فایل نصب برنامه مثلا کریستال ریپورت هست (setup.exe و یا setup.msi و یا setup.bat و . . . ) رو اجرا کنم اتفاقی که می افته اینه که کریستال ریپورت نصب می شه نه کپی.


خوب ببین میتونی کریستال ریپورت رو از coustem actin درست کنی.اگه از اونجا حل شه دیگه فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد

بازم اگه مشکلی داشتین من  در خدمتم.


با تشکر

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام




> اما منظوره شما اینه که این دوبرنامه که اشاره کردین دوست ندارین نصب بشن.میتونید یه کار کنید
> نرم افزار رو تهیه کنید و موقع اضافه کردن فایلها در torget folder اضافه کنید طوری که فقط کپی شه نه اینکه نصب شه.نرم افزار crystal report هم جزیی از کامپوننتهای اینستال شیلد هستش.


اشتباه متوجه شدید که باز، من دقیقا می خوام نصب بشه نه اینکه کپی.
و در ضمن من این دو نرم افزار رو مثال زدم . 



> می خوام 2 نرم افزار CrestalReport2008 و .Net Framwork3.5 (اینها به عنوان مثال هست و می دونم که بصورتهای دیگه می تونه به پروژه اضافه بشه) و فایلهای برنامه رو روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنم.


شما فکر کنید می خوام windows media player 10 رو همراه با نرم افزار خودم نصب کنم.

*در کل من می خوام در اینستال شیلد یک یا چند setup دیگه رو اجرا کنم و با پایان نصب یکی نصب دیگری شروع شود تا آخر*

----------


## noshin2008

سلام دوست عزیز



> *در کل من می خوام در اینستال شیلد یک یا چند setup دیگه رو اجرا کنم و با پایان نصب یکی نصب دیگری شروع شود تا آخر*


اگه منظوره شما نصب چند فایل EXE به همراه ستاپ هستش من قبلا هم گفتم شما میتونید از پروژه install scrip و زیر شاخه coustem action استفاده کنید.که در coustem action میتونید تایین کنید که چه موقع فیل اجرای بعدی شروع به نصب کنه.

باز اگه مشکلی بود در خدمتم.
موفق باشید.


با تسکر

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

من تست کردم احتمال می دم همون چیزی هست که می خوام. ولی با یکسری مشکل برخوردم.
میشه بصورت مثال توضیح بدید.
ممنونم

----------


## noshin2008

سلام

دوست عزیز.من میتونم مشکل شمارو حل کنم.قبل از اینکه مثالی بزنم میتونید بگید که به چه مشکلاتی بر خوردید.؟

ممنون


با تشکر

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

مثلا وقتی می خواد اون exe رو نصب کنه خطا در component  می ده من هم نفهمیدم یعنی چی. :گیج:

----------


## noshin2008

سلام 
ببین من برات یه اموزش به صورت مقاله میزارم.
ببیم میتونی استفاده کنی الته تو هم مشکلتو که خطا میگره را بگو تا من راهنمایی بیشتر کنم.
موفق باشی

با تشکر

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام
دست درد نکنه

----------


## ehsan_zanganeh

سلام

حالا ما هیچی نمی گیم ، شما هم چیزی نگید ی وقت ها :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## far9090

من هم همین مشکل رو دارم . می خوام مثلا اگه در مراحل نصب flash player  و adobe reader  رو تیک زدن اون ها هم همراه برنامه نصب شن . من می تونم اینکار رو انجام بدم ولی نه به صورت اختیاری . مشکلم اینجاست .

----------


## mohammad0211

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> 
> اگه منظوره شما نصب چند فایل EXE به همراه ستاپ هستش من قبلا هم گفتم شما میتونید از پروژه install scrip و زیر شاخه coustem action استفاده کنید.که در coustem action میتونید تایین کنید که چه موقع فیل اجرای بعدی شروع به نصب کنه.
> 
> باز اگه مشکلی بود در خدمتم.
> موفق باشید.
> 
> 
> با تسکر


سلام

من به اسکریپت این فایل احتیاج دارم لطف می کنید در اختیارم قرار بدید؟!

طرز جایگذاریش هم لطفا بفرمایید.

به عبارتی می خوام فایلی رو بعد از نصب اجرا کنه |( به صورت خودکار) مرسی.

----------

